# Winter fly fishing



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

I am new to fly fishing and salt water fishing. The past few years I have spent my winters in PCB and this winter I plan on bringing my Hobie Revo 13 and my 5 wt rod along with my other fresh water gear.

Last winter I fished the big bay after launching from Burnt Mill Creek. I was able to catch trout and redfish using my freshwater tackle. I thought it would be fun to try my fly rod out but I am not sure if the fish will take flies at that time of year and if they do ,what flies should I be using.

I only have some small flies that I use here at home for panfish but am looking for what to buy. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. I am looking forward to coming back down this winter and doing some house hunting as well. We want to relocate to your great state and get out of this hell hole called Illinois.

Thanks
~JOE~


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Joe

Now 5wt rod is going to be to light. Not for the fish but for the flies you need to be using. Flies are mostly streamer style #2-4-6 and weighted and then some poppers and gurglers. All these will be hard to lob with a 5 weight.
"Winter" is my favorite season here and the fish eat - they are not hibernating. 
Clouser lots of them and some surface flies is the way to go

tight lines


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

What weight should I be using? I'm sure the bigger flies will work here at home as well.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

An eight weight rod is one mostly recommended. I have come across anglers with very heavy Clousers that can hardly be cast with an 8#. So, I would use medium heavy Clousers. When casting heavy flies you might need to shorten your leaders to be able to turn over the flies. If the flies kick on the backcast or front cast you could try to cast them with the oval cast. Or get heavier line to deal with it.
It all starts with choosing the fly (size weight) then you choose your fly line size and finally the rod. It is a common misconception that you need say 8# to fight a redfish. But you usually heave to use a 8# to be able to throw the flies that they eat.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks , I will start doing my homework.
~JOE~


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

You want to get deep in the winter, so a heavier rod to throw heavier flies/grains, assuming you are fishing a one-hander.


----------

